
Show HN: Automating the IRS - callenq
https://callenq.com
======
manyxcxi
So if I had to call in to the IRS and I had to wait on hold forever, would it
be because this service is already tying up the lines ahead of me?

I'm totally okay with Task Rabbit/On Demand type scenarios where I pay someone
to dial in and wait for me and then patch me in when someone is ready to talk-
but the fact that this has bots already sitting in the queue pushing me back
is irksome.

What does this do to the IRS call center metrics when the queued bot just
disconnects because someone answered and there was no paying customer to be
matched to the answer?

It just sounds like another case where someone is gaming the public system for
private benefit...

